# Breast feeding my miracle but wanting another



## catesy (Sep 24, 2011)

After TTC for 3 years and a dx of unexplained infertility I magically delivered my gorgeous boy June 2012. We were incredibly lucky to conceive on our first attempt IVF and subsequently we also have 11 potential siblings in the freezer.  However, is it foolish to hope for a natural miracle?

Also, I'm still breast feeding my boy and don't really want to give up yet because he might be my only one!  But I recognise that could be affecting my fertility.  There are other factors contributing to a sense of urgency like my advancing age and the fact that I'm originally from Canada and after seeing my mom and dad with him, it's time to get back....BUT my eggs are here and we'd like more.

How did people manage trying again while tempering the need to provide the best for the beautiful one you have? How long do you wait?


----------



## catesy (Sep 24, 2011)

Hardly older at all Winsome! I think I'll wait for a couple more months and then see where we're at. I had secretly hoped baby boy would start self weaning but he takes whatever is put in front of him!  it is lovely cuddle time too, it goes so fast, just trying to savour it all!  Glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi catesy I felt exactly the same as you after giving birth to our gorgeous DS following our first round of ICSI in 2010. I never gave up hope of a natural miracle but I also really wanted to enjoy every single special moment with our DS after waiting such a long time to have him. 


I decided I wanted to breast feed for a year before stopping, I loved it and so did DS, but even after making my decision it was incredibly emotional stopping as I didn't know if I would be able to do it again. As W1nsome said it is a terrible dilemma and only you will know when you are ready to stop


When we decided to try ICSI again last year I was quite surprised at how many of the emotions I had felt during our first cycle emerged again - I thought it would feel easier as I already had our DS. I quickly realised though that my desire to have another baby was as great as my desire had been to have our first child. It made me really glad that we had waited a little longer to start again and to be able to really enjoy our time with DS before getting back onto the treatment roller coaster. 


You will know when the time is right for you to try again but I wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck for the future - it is great knowing you have so many frosties waiting for you


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
congrats to everyone on their miracles.

I'm still bf my two and have decded to go ahead with an fet this summer while stll bf - assuming they haven't decided to wean themselves. The info i've found suggests bf affects ovulation rather than implantation so, if your af has returned and is regular, it shouldn't really affect things. The drugs for an fet done without down regulation are just natural hormones so aren't going to do any harm imo esp if taken when not bf for a few hours after.
Obviously things are a bit different for a fresh cycle. 

Anyway, good luck to everyone hoping for another miracle.

X x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm still bfing and am currently doing FET, due for first scan tomorrow.  I did ovulation tests the month before, just to check all was back on track, which it seems to be.  I got my periods back when W was 5 months old.  I haven't down regged, but am taking a very low dose of oestrogen, just to make sure my lining is ok.  We'll see if it works!  I'm also going to ask for progesterone support.  My original clinic wouldn't do it if I was still feeding, which I found totally devastating as I don't want to upset the child I have for one that may never arrive.  I just phoned the clinic right next door to my work on the off chance and they didn't see it as a problem, thankfully.


Best of luck with whatever you decide.


Xxx


----------



## catesy (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks so much ladies!!  So good to hear your stories. I've had a think and I'll wait til he's a year, then he doesn't need formula and ill feel good cause I go back to work too.

Interesting to hear they do FET while breastfeeding. I'm charting this cycle to see what's happening but bf can affect your luteal phase so even if ovulating, there's not enough time to implant. I haven't called the clinic yet to find out what is required. Can you do FET without any hormones??


----------

